# New Pashley



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2021)

My partner just bought a lovely second hand Pashley. It's in lovely condition with only 20 odd miles on the clock from new and then hidden away in a garage for the past 5 or 6 years.
Comes with a five speed twist shift hub gears. Front hub brake and a lovely Brooks saddle.
Its a lively, smooth ride and surprisingly nimble.
Front basket is on order


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2021)

Thats nice.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Mar 2021)

Very nice! Almost puts me in mind of a Mailstar, but even better.


----------



## Arrowfoot (6 Mar 2021)

What a find! 👍


----------



## Chris S (6 Mar 2021)

Bottom gear was difficult to select on these, it might have been sorted by the time yours was made.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (6 Mar 2021)

Lovely bike, is that the "Ladies" version of the Parabike?

(Ladies in quotes as obviously bikes do not care about gender)


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Mar 2021)

That looks much nicer than the 'standard' Pashley.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2021)

Chris S said:


> Bottom gear was difficult to select on these, it might have been sorted by the time yours was made.


Doesn't seem to have any problems with it.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2021)

First ride out for coffee this morning. She loves it.





A tweak of the handle bar height and saddle level and its even better.
She never rides in wet weather so mudguards will be coming off.


----------



## Hebe (7 Mar 2021)

That’s lovely!


----------



## icowden (9 Mar 2021)

ianrauk said:


> She never rides in wet weather so mudguards will be coming off.



Given that no landspeed records will be broken on a Pashley, why not just leave them on? Is the weight really going to make a difference?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2021)

icowden said:


> Given that no landspeed records will be broken on a Pashley, why not just leave them on? Is the weight really going to make a difference?


They're poorly fitted and rattle


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2021)

I think it will look better with the mudguards left on. Just my humble opinion. 
Could you find a way to de-rattle them?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I think it will look better with the mudguards left on. Just my humble opinion.
> Could you find a way to de-rattle them?




Nope. Whoever put them on originally cut the stays to short. so they haven't any room to adjust.
she also want's them off so off they will be.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Mar 2021)

Very Nice!!


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Nope. Whoever put them on originally cut the stays to short. so they haven't any room to adjust.
> she also want's them off so off they will be.


SWMBO say Off!! Get the spanners out.. 👍🏼


----------



## Hicky (10 Mar 2021)

How is the Ms getting along with the Brooks?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2021)

A riding buddy of mine borrowed his wife's Pashley...


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2021)

Hicky said:


> How is the Ms getting along with the Brooks?


She's only done one ride so far. And its not as if she'll be putting in the miles as the bikes is for short hops to the shops and light pooling.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 577957
> 
> 
> A riding buddy of mine borrowed his wife's Pashley...


Nice. We are looking at getting white tyres fir the bike.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2021)

My partners new summer cycling hat for the Pashley




It should keep naughty motorists at a decent distance


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2021)

A few more modifications.
Off with the mudguards.
Off with the pannier rack
A wicker basket and flowers
New fat white tyres.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Apr 2021)

With the mudguards and rack off, it now has a feel of a US cruiser about it, like a Schwinn or something. No bad thing, it's nice just in a different way.


----------



## Hebe (18 Apr 2021)

Even prettier! Are they decathlon tyres?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2021)

Hebe said:


> Even prettier! Are they decathlon tyres?


Yep. A bargain a £11 a pop


----------



## Hebe (18 Apr 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Yep. A bargain a £11 a pop


Excellent, I shall have a look. Thank you.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2021)

So. After playing with Rachel's Pashley. I looked online to find one to buy.checked on Ebay and found one local. 2 hours later I picked this up. A Pashley Parabike.










Bought during the first lockdown last year. Only ever ridden once. Its immaculate. Still has the labels attached.
Got for a bargainous £500. Normal price £750.
We now have his and hers Pashley's.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2021)




----------



## Hebe (18 Apr 2021)

I do like that. Complements your wife’s Pashley nicely without being an absolute match.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> With the mudguards and rack off, it now has a feel of a US cruiser about it, like a Schwinn or something. No bad thing, it's nice just in a different way.



Yep, going for the cruiser look of which she wanted and likes.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Apr 2021)

Fans of parabikes might be interested in this from Trussardi.







I saw one once in an Italian bike shop.

Trust the italians to take a bike designed to be chucked out of a plane with a desperate tommy and turn it into a fashion item.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Apr 2021)

This thread had me stalking eBay earlier (thanks Ian).... there are a few well priced Para Bikes on at the moment, plus a couple of Guvnors which I also like, and two Tube Riders which I absolutely love. 
Damn enablers.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> This thread had me stalking eBay earlier (thanks Ian).... there are a few well priced Para Bikes on at the moment, plus a couple of Guvnors which I also like, and two Tube Riders which I absolutely love.
> Damn enablers.




There's some really nice one's for sale on Ebay


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2021)

I knew my partners basket on her Pashley would come in handy.
We popped into town yesterday to get a few bits and pieces and to have a coffee.
The market square record stall has now reopened. A nice little browse and I found myself a vinyl bargain.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2021)

Now with added kickstands


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2021)

And beeroclock


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 May 2021)

ianrauk said:


> She never rides in wet weather



No sane person deliberately goes out on a bike in the rain if you can possibly avoid it, but no matter how careful you are there will always be the odd occasion when it's lovely out when you start your ride then you get caught by unexpected showers. A set of mudguards is worth every ounce of the pound or so they weigh when this happens.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/ianrauk/status/1398996616401633285?s=19


----------

